# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Правительство Республики Беларусь, Microsoft и партнеры обсудили перспективы развития ИТ в государст

## Labs

7 июня 2017 года состоялась конференция Microsoft Беларусь и партнеров компании для руководителей республиканских и областных органов государственного управления. Основными направлениями и приоритетами развития цифрового правительства, которые обсуждались на мероприятии, стали повышение эффективности принятия решений, использование данных и машинного обучения в органах власти, повышение безопасности страны и граждан, качества услуг в сферах образования, здравоохранения, муниципальной власти.


Большой интерес государственных служащих вызвала выставочная экспозиция, демонстрирующая технологии дополненной реальности (интерактивные трехмерные модели механизмов, человека, городов посетители могли «пощупать» прямо в фойе с помощью Microsoft HoloLens), электронного документооборота, удаленной совместной работы, дистанционного обучения, телемедицины.


Докладчиками конференции были ведущие эксперты в области автоматизации государственного управления, медицины, образования и национальной безопасности. 
В ходе выступлений обсуждались конкретные примеры проектов со всего мира, позволяющие существенно сократить логистические, экологические, энергетические проблемы городов, повысить уровень предсказания заболеваний и чрезвычайных происшествий, предотвратить террористические акты и аварии, сократить цифровой разрыв и предоставить населению доступ к самым современным знаниям и технологиям. 


«_Мы уверены, что, с учетом инновационного и интеллектуального потенциала Республики Беларусь, ее становление как передовой цифровой державы и одного из лидеров ИТ-рынка Восточной Европы становится более близким событием!_», - прокомментировал Антон Мякишев, Глава представительства Microsoft Беларусь.

----------

